# hymer drop down bed



## brambler (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi
We have an old 1986 Hymer and the drop-down bed plyboard has cracked along the centre, starting close to where there is a cutout for the steering wheel. 
We have purchased a sheet of plyboard 12mm thick and squeezed it in over the top of the existing board, however my husband is concerned that this will place pressure on areas of the bed that shouldn't normally have pressure on them ie edges. He thinks the bed possibly works a little like a hammock as despite the crack in the board it wasn't splitting further, and that placing pressure at the bed edges will cause a problem. The board covers most of the bed, but we have no tools so couldn't cut it to fit the curved shape. Just wondered what anyone else thought?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer bed*

I would contact Peter Hambilton. I am sure he will be able to advise you.

Sundial


----------



## brambler (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying but who is Peter Hambilton?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Brambler,

Where are you from? if local to me I would cut & shape it for you.

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Brambler,

Where are you from? if local to me I would cut & shape it for you.

Drew


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Homer bed*

Sorry ....Peter Hambilton based near Preston (his website is something like wwwFriendlyhippo.co.uk) is Hymer trained and knows absolutely everything about them. We have used him and he comes highly recommended.

Sundial


----------



## brambler (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks all for replying. I live in Dolgellau, North Wales.
Anyway, we'll try it tonight and tell you whether it survives or not!
Belinda


----------



## brambler (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi
Well all seems OK, and much flatter-must have been sagging a bit and we didn't know any different as only had the van since Nov!


----------

